# Does anybody know the weight distribution of the R34 GTT?



## Izanagi24 (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi everyone,
I'm searching an information about the Nissan Skyline R34 GTT.
I would like to know the weight distribution of the car.
I heard that: FRONT:52%
REAR: 48%

Someone could confirm that please ?

Sorry for my bad english, I come from Belgium.

Thank you in advance

Kevin


----------



## Izanagi24 (Nov 20, 2008)

UP anyone can help me please ????


----------

